# aire at alfas del pi, benidorm



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi and merry xmas to all! i am leaving marbella on monday heading up to benidorm for a few days. can anyone tell me if there is any room on the aire at alfas? only for a few days so dont fancy paying 30 euros a night for el raco! thanks in advance sean


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Spoke to my son in the early hours of this morning and he said El Raco is still half full (Im surprised you say its 30 euros is this for Xmas )
Benidorm is still like a ghost town so the aire at alfas stands a chance of having plenty of room.
Happy holiday
Mavis


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks mavis, the 30 euro rate is when you only stay a few days. to get the discount you really have to stay a month then its about 14 euros a night. looks like i have a chance of getting on the aire then, all the best sean


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

seanoo said:


> thanks mavis, the 30 euro rate is when you only stay a few days. to get the discount you really have to stay a month then its about 14 euros a night. looks like i have a chance of getting on the aire then, all the best sean


Thanks I thought we were only going to pay 14 euros I hoped the price hadnt risen to 30 euro as I know it is getting dearer out there :lol:
I cant wait to set off now I have been packing the sun tan lotion today :roll:


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

locovan said:


> Spoke to my son in the early hours of this morning and he said El Raco is still half full (Im surprised you say its 30 euros is this for Xmas )
> Benidorm is still like a ghost town so the aire at alfas stands a chance of having plenty of room.
> Happy holiday
> Mavis


I'm on El Raco and it certainly isn't half empty or half full. When I got here on Sunday there were only a few pitches left, 43 out of 782. I've seen plenty of new arrivals and no departures since then, so I would say it's almost full.
Went down town on xmas eve daytime and the place was busy with shoppers, but the bars were empty.

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

apxc15 said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke to my son in the early hours of this morning and he said El Raco is still half full (Im surprised you say its 30 euros is this for Xmas )
> ...


Little devil he must have looked in before Xmas Eve then and people have arrived for Christmas go and tell billy fury in exess oposite marianoes off then on saturday night :lol: :lol: 
I do know the pubs and clubs are suffering people are content to stay on site.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

My son has sent me an email to put on here
well the shops are busy but not that busy I have just spoken to benidorms most famous resident Sticky Vicky and she said it is the worst in 30 years it is fiesta time and the spanish and visitors are in town but the spanish business people are saying they are not spending the money

this how bad the summer was

http://www.euroweeklynews.com/news/9646.html

As if you didn´t know(19D)

The economic crisis, and in particular the falling Pound, is taking its toll on holiday lettings on the Costa Blanca, reports the Spanish press. According to the latest figures from Benidorm's Association of Tourist Apartments, occupancy rates for holiday apartments barely reached 60% in November, down 6% on last year, and are forecast to be 55% at best in December. Just 3 years ago overbooking was a problem at this time of the year. Holiday lettings on the Costa Blanca are highly dependent upon British clients, who are said to account for between 70% and 85% of bookings (and between 30% and 50% of hotel bookings). With the Pound heading towards parity with the Euro, British holiday makers are finding that Spain is no longer a cheap holiday destination. Changes in demand and stronger competition from other destinations also help explain the falling occupancy rates on the Costa Blanca. Sales of Spanish property are also affected with any discounts being offered here being offset by the 20% decrease in the currency conversion

And from the Prime minister:-

Spanish Prime Minister Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero Thursday predicted the country's slumping economy would begin to recover in the second half of 2009 after suffering a difficult period.
"We are going to go through some bad months, but there is a certain and solid recovery on the horizon," he said in an interview with the television channel Cuatro.
"In the second half (of 2009) we are going to have some data that points to a recovery.... We are going to emerge to strong from this crisis."
He also predicted inflation would drop to under 2.0 percent this year and to 1.0 percent "at the most" in 2009.
Spanish 12-month inflation plummeted to 2.4 percent in November from 3.6 percent in October, hitting its lowest rate since August 2007.
Spain's economy was until very recently one of the most dynamic in the eurozone but it began to cool in 2007 as the international credit crunch hit an already weakened real estate sector, putting an end to a decade-long property boom.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

From my experience of this year in Spain is that the bars, restaurants and clubs have not been as busy as usual. I have some friends who own bars and one claims he's had a good year and the other says the opposite.
Maybe though, the camp sites will be forced to cut their short stay tariff's but somehow I doubt it.
El Raco and other sites up and down the coast, are full of Snow Birds who stay longer than a month in one place and thus pay between 10 and 14 Euros a day, so will charge the short term visitors what they like, ie 25 to 35 Euros a day.
The local police are moving wild campers onto sites or out of their area, no doubt because the site owners are complaining.
People like myself who like to move about are being forced off the Med coast by the site costs and police activity.
I am off back down to the Atlantic coast and Portugal where things are what they used to be on the Med. coast a few years ago.
Pete
PS Have you noticed, there are no ACSI discount sites between Malaga and the Atlantic coast.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

seanoo said:


> hi and merry xmas to all! i am leaving marbella on monday heading up to benidorm for a few days. can anyone tell me if there is any room on the aire at alfas? only for a few days so dont fancy paying 30 euros a night for el raco! thanks in advance sean


http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/index_eng.html 
This camp site is 12 euros with electric if the aire is full up


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*EL RACO*

CAN YOU TELL ME PRICE OF EL RACO FOR MONTH AND IF AVAILABLE IN FEB.THEY DID NOT ANSWER MY E MAIL. BLACKIE


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: EL RACO*



blacksville said:


> CAN YOU TELL ME PRICE OF EL RACO FOR MONTH AND IF AVAILABLE IN FEB.THEY DID NOT ANSWER MY E MAIL. BLACKIE


31 days @ 14.50 inc 4kw electric per day. IVA included. 16 to 30 days @18 80. per day. 1 to 15 days @ 27.30 per day.
Pete


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*EL RACO*

THANK YOU PETE,WHAT ABOUT AVAILABILITY ON 6/2/09. BLACKIE


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: EL RACO*



blacksville said:


> THANK YOU PETE,WHAT ABOUT AVAILABILITY ON 6/2/09. BLACKIE


Can't help you with that one. There are loads of sites in and around Benidorm and they won't all be full in February. I honestly think El Raco won't be full either. But by then I'll probably be on Cabopino, Marbella. I must be mad but I promised friends I would be there. 
Pete


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*BOO HOO*

THANK YOU AGAIN PETE FOR REPLY.SORRY TO HEAR YOU ARE MOVING WAS LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU,HAPPY TRAVELS BLACKIE


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

That would have been a first for me. 
I've been travelling Spain, Portugal, France and Germany since Dec. 07 and I've yet to meet anyone from MHF (or from the other side for that matter) on any Site or Aire, Stellplatz etc. 
Got the feeling that I was being avoided. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

You'll not get an answer to an e-mail from El-Raco! :lol: You go to the kiosk and you are lucky to get an answer face to face!

They don't take bookings - don't need to. You turn up and hope they have got a pitch spare.

I've stayed on there but prefer La Torretta - closer to the sea front, more laid back, less regimented site - but similar attitude from site management. IMO

I may go out end of Feb or may go to Portugal. I work, albeit for myself so can only spare the 30 days on site before I have to come home. With the cost of ferry, diesel, bit of toll road and site fee, all now at inflated prices due to dire state of UK economy "it aint a cheap holiday"!


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

averhamdave said:


> You'll not get an answer to an e-mail from El-Raco! :lol: You go to the kiosk and you are lucky to get an answer face to face!
> 
> They don't take bookings - don't need to. You turn up and hope they have got a pitch spare.
> 
> ...


I understand that La Torreta and El Raco are owned by the same people, and that they also own the Hotel De Loix across the road. That may explain why the service you get from all 3 is about the same, ie non existant.

Pete


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Yeah, you#re right there Pete but I suppose they can afford to be as they are. I think they also own the Benidorm Palace as well don't they?


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me but I don't know if they do own it.
I for one would like them to get hit hard in the coming year and bring a bit of competition into the Costa's Camping business. Currently no one needs to chase business, as they have always had the Snow Birds to rely on. I wonder if next year will see some changes,
Pete


----------

